# Zanaprin



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

I recently came across this while looking for some sort of alternative to prescription anxiety meds.

http://www.amazon.com/Zanaprin-Laza...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1252894415&sr=1-2

Does anyone know of anything about this medication? Is it a scam?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't think it's a scam, its probably just not that effective. Just some OTC amino acids in it- prob nothing you don't already get from your regular diet or couldn't find in a vitamin store. If you try it though, let us know if it helped.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

I could think of alot better options for *$79.95*


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

The ingredients (phenibut, GABA, L-theanine, taurine) do work for anxiety, but the product is phenomenally overpriced and the website is full of bull**** claims.



> With other prescriptions there is a risk of becoming dependent or addicted. These concerns do not exist with Zanaprin™


Phenibut causes withdrawals, sometimes severe, and I wouldn't be surprised if some of the others did too (especially GABA). Seizures are always a risk with GABAergic withdrawal, so abruptly stopping after heavy long-term use could prove fatal.



> Enhances mental focus and clarity


The ingredient GABA impairs mental focus and clarity. Maybe the others counteract it, but they don't provide evidence for any of these claims.

Anyone who buys this is wasting their money. The ingredients are nothing special and can be purchased in bulk and capped for a fraction of the price. Also, taurine, phenibut and GABA usually require large amounts (over a gram) for anxiolytic effects, and I doubt they can fit that much in a pill. They're much better suited to gelatin capsules.


----------



## RichardK (Mar 21, 2010)

Save your money. Once again here is a promise that is false and also an expensive lesson to learn. Zanaprin the xanax alternative. What a croc of BS. I end up falling
for this scam and purchased this product after being denied any samples of it before I wasted my money. Well now I completely understand why you can not get any samples of this product. If you tried this product before purchasing it, you would never ever spend that kind of money on it. I was really hoping that it would relieve
some of my anxiety, but I guess the hope became about the same as winning a lottery. A quarter of a .25 milligram xanax is far more effective. Thats right, a .25
milligram xanax broken into 4 pieces. A dose so small that the pharmacutical companies won't even manufacture. The best way to deal with anxiety is through
cognitive therapies and second to that would be the addictive benzos. The alternative approach is nothing more but snake oil. And the promoters of zanaprin
are bandits.


----------



## Theisman (Apr 17, 2013)

*Another ridiculous opportunistic scam*

Who better to prey upon than the desperate?
All these ingredients can be purchased for a fraction of the cost at a local quality supplement specialist.

GABA, for one does not even cross the blood brain barrier, and so is not effective in any way, in its raw form. All plain GABA supplements are almost completely useless, until such huge amounts are stored in tissue that they eventually leach into the spinal fluid.

Phenibut is intended as a means of by passing that, by combining GABA with niacin, but isn't a great route. A similar strategy is Picamilon (using a better, more complete molecular bonding route between GABA and a B-vitamin variant more fitted both to transmission and complete molecular conversion)

L-Theanine is the calming amino acid found in green tea, and while a great approach for long term, gradual reduction in peak anxiety levels over time, is not at all pronounced enough to give any immediate relief, especially to those whose symptoms reach the threshold of panic, or other somatic (physiological) manifestations (increased heart rate, etc.).

Taurine is included in most energy drinks, another amino acid associated vaguely with a "sense of well-being" but which has never been identified as active in any research, to date (not that that means anything, exactly, but still).

To get the amounts of these, combined, which you'd find in this product, you'd probably spend all of about $30--that's retail, buying one bottle each only.

So if you want to pay the additional for their trouble of combining, packaging,etc--go ahead. Just don't get your hopes up. 
For someone with any degree of clinically diagnosed Social Anxiety, the effect might be to take only the finest cutting edge off. Nothing more. And not immediate, as in take one dose and feel an effect in 30 minutes.

The Phenibut alone would be doing all the work, really, and there are better choices than that. Picamilon, as mentioned, is similar but much better. It can be found online. Biogenesis antiaging is one source, but they're almost always out (I'm not a rep). They're reputable 
60x50mg Tablets $19.79

Take lots of B-vitamins (Panthotenic acid, especially), exercise, and try cortisol reduction supplements like relora (main ingredient being magnolol/honokiol--not easy to find elsewhere although becoming better known now). 
Relora's actually likely to be a lot better than this product, and is available at just about any supplement carrier, now.

Good luck.


----------

